# What to do when you're up during the night with a newborn



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

So baby NJ #3 is really a good baby thus far, but like most newborns she mostly likes to sleep in the arms of her parents. This being #3, I know that there are chairs that I can sleep/rest with her in my arms w/o the fear of rolling onto her. Regardless, I don't sleep soundly and the 2-3 hour feedings don't help either. So, I decide to start this thread to Shoot the Breeze, while I'm up in the middle of the night and you all are sleeping.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Sitting in reality error while said child, watching reruns of sportscenter because not much else on.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2014)

No late night infomercials? Those are always interdasting.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh man. They are horrible. Now it's male enhancement products, or exercise routines. Even the guy with the knife collection is no longer on.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 7, 2014)

What an amazing feeling holding and watching a newborn sleep. There is a part of me that misses it. My daughter is 6 and perfecting the art of back talk.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2014)

Believe it or not, with Direct TV, there is an entire home shopping channel devoted to just the knife guy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

That guy is awesome


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2014)

get some netflicks streaming


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

cement said:


> get some netflicks streaming


Gonna have to. My dvr is full of kids shows.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 7, 2014)

Minecraft Pocket Edition


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

At the risk of a dumb question, what is this minecraft that you speak of?


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember a guy at work telling me, "Enjoy the quiet moments in the middle of the night." I thought, back then, he was crazy, but I've since come to appreciate his words.

That said, nothing beats 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Personally I would be satisfied with a duck dynasty marathon. I literally just got into watching it just before #3s egg hatched.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

csb said:


> I remember a guy at work telling me, "Enjoy the quiet moments in the middle of the night." I thought, back then, he was crazy, but I've since come to appreciate his words.
> 
> That said, nothing beats 8 hours of sleep.


This


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

i'm glad those nights were few and far between. I just situated myself in the rocker recliner in minisnicks room and went to sleep. I was going to be up in 2-3 hrs to feed him anyways.

\


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the first child that I've had a recliner to sit in with them. The other 2 slept on my chest while I laid on the couch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

The rocker recliner was the best $$$ we every spent on a baby item.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a big cushy recliner for $50. Now I wonder how I survived w/o one


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2014)

NJm, you really have to find something to do because you know what will happen if you do not...Do not you?

#4!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I intend to see the doctor about this. Snip Snip


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2014)

Frozen peas. That is all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't remember getting up in the middle of the night with the kiddos. I'm sure I did a few times, but Mrs Dex handled all of it (which meant I was on afternoon duty after I got home from work). I think the first time I got up for my son, he ended up peeing while I was mid-diaper change. Instead of trying to cover it up, I just rolled him slightly away and he pissed all over the window/wall. Mrs Dex didn't want me changing diapers when I was sleepy from that point on...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Well, I intend to see the doctor about this. Snip Snip








cement said:


> Frozen peas. That is all.




Heed my words carefully, have the procedure done in warmer months. I believe it was Confucius who said it best, "Even a prickly cactus will stab itself when cold."


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

I was afraid of this being the case


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2014)

cement said:


> get some netflicks streaming


+1. Or hulu. Or download to computer and stream to TV.........young Padawan.



NJmike PE said:


> At the risk of a dumb question, what is this minecraft that you speak of?


You don't need MC. Go World of Warcraft all the way! :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## goodal (Jan 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I don't remember getting up in the middle of the night with the kiddos. I'm sure I did a few times, but Mrs Dex handled all of it (which meant I was on afternoon duty after I got home from work). I think the first time I got up for my son, he ended up peeing while I was mid-diaper change. Instead of trying to cover it up, I just rolled him slightly away and he pissed all over the window/wall. Mrs Dex didn't want me changing diapers when I was sleepy from that point on...




This is my experience as well. I was schooling during the first one and she breast fed all of them. I didn't help at night during the first because I wasn't getting much sleep anyways, and Mrs. goodal stayed at home, so it was just logical for her to do it. After the next two came along, it was just habit for her to do it. That makes it sound worse than it was. God blessed us with three baby boys that loved to sleep and at the right time, believe it or not. So even though she "did it all", after they got past needing to be fed every 3 hrs, she pretty much got a full nights rest.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2014)

i just remember we had a glider rocker and I would watch whatever junk was on tv.. by the third child we just gave up and let him sleep in the bed if he woke up in the middle of the night.... and in all reality he is my favorite kid!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2014)

Kids never slept as newborns.

Kids never slept as infants.

Kids still don't sleep as toddlers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

minisnick sleeps like the dead. Once he gets into that REM mode you can't wake him....to the point is it scary....he is beathing and all but still scary.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

I was lucky with #1. Although she wouldn't sleep for the first 6 weeks, and didn't sleep the full night until she was 3 months, she hasn't had a bad night since. #2 was much different. He was a bad sleeper until almost 1 yr. Even still, not as sound as #1. With #3 being a girl and hind sight being what it is, I'll take the sleeping patterns of #1 again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 7, 2014)

My daughter typically slept though the night. But the trade off for us was she didn't nap during the day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

That we've gotten too. Both kids still nap in fact.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2014)

I still nap too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Same. Only between 8 am and 5pm


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 7, 2014)

#1 - not a full nights sleep for 9 months

#2 - not a full night's sleep for 9+ months

#3 is due on Saturday and I'm scared of what's to come...

The rocker recliner got a lot of use for the first two while watching the late night infomercials. #3 will get accustomed to hearing the intro to Top Gear on Netflix...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I intend to see the doctor about this. Snip Snip
> ...




Bah...you're gonna be in a warm bed or on a recliner with a blanket for a few days. I had it done in February.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2014)

Make the Mrs shut her own stuff down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats LJ! And +1 for Top Gear. Great show.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> #1 - not a full nights sleep for 9 months
> 
> #2 - not a full night's sleep for 9+ months
> 
> ...


Its all good LJ and congrats. Looks like we will experience it at the same time.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Make the Mrs shut her own stuff down.




No one's gonna join your silly club. Just give up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2014)

If you prefer to have sharp things near your boys, then by all means continue...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr. YMZ never had to get up in the night. You're a good husband, NJMike.

I watched 30 Rock on Netflix streaming, and Portlandia on my DVR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

mr snick never had to get up either but it was more of because there was no reason for both of us to lose sleep if I had to be the one to feed him....not that mr snick ever heard minisnick stir in the middle of the night. Like minisnick, mr snick sleeps like the dead and is a major PITA to deal with with lack of sleep.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2014)

For both of our little ones, mrs. ble and I were a team. I'd get up and get the baby while mrs. ble got up and got ready in the glider that we had in our room. I'd hand over the little one and then pass back out while she fed them. I'd then get up and burp (and change their diaper if needed), and put them back to bed. With mini-ble2 that involved holding her upright for 10-15 minutes due to her reflux. I'd usually do this on the bed and there were several times that I would find myself dozing off and quickly waking back up.

Now both kids are great and sleep through the night pretty much all the time. It's very rare for us to have any issues, although mini-ble1 has nightmares quite often and I've had to go to his room to soothe him a few times.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> For both of our little ones, mrs. ble and I were a team.  I'd get up and get the baby while mrs. ble got up and got ready in the glider that we had in our room.  I'd hand over the little one and then pass back out while she fed them.  I'd then get up and burp (and change their diaper if needed), and put them back to bed.  With mini-ble2 that involved holding her upright for 10-15 minutes due to her reflux.  I'd usually do this on the bed and there were several times that I would find myself dozing off and quickly waking back up.


This


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2014)

Wifey and I came up with a system and took turns. She quit her job to be with the kids but I loved to be with the babies in the middle of the night with no other noises that theirs. No TV, no phone calls, nothing.

When they were done with the bottle, or clean, it was special to see them falling asleep again. It was priceless. I have a theory that we are so close as a family because of that, but I can be wrong.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

mr snick gets to do bedtime routine. I do the morning. so it works out now to share duties.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I had the midnight to 3 am shift.... Netflix was my friend.

Raising a newborn is HARD!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2014)

Got her sleep 3.5 almost 4 hours I my arms I the recliner chair last night. That's huge, being less than a week old.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Wifey and I came up with a system and took turns. She quit her job to be with the kids but I loved to be with the babies in the middle of the night with no other noises that theirs. No TV, no phone calls, nothing.
> 
> When they were done with the bottle, or clean, it was special to see them falling asleep again. It was priceless. I have a theory that we are so close as a family because of that, but I can be wrong.




Awesome post.


----------



## willsee (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine is FINALLY sleeping through the night at 16 months (knock on wood). Just got over a bout of the croup though.

We bottle fed and I would typically get up for late night/early morning feedings. I didn't do the middle of the night stuff since I don't need much sleep but do need at least 5 hours uninterrupted.

Now if he gets up in the middle of the night I typically take him since my wife became a stay at home mom and it's usually only once or twice.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2014)

HFS the croup scared my wife sh*tless with our first born. Not serious, but not at all fun.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, croup cough sucks. Every time my boy gets a cold, esp in the winter months, he's sure to get the croup cough with it.


----------



## willsee (Jan 8, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> HFS the croup scared my wife sh*tless with our first born. Not serious, but not at all fun.


Yeah I remember couple months prior I saw a youtube video with it and told my wife if I walked in on that I would rush my kid to the ER.

Then last Sunday he was fine when I put him to bed and an hour later it sounded like he couldn't breathe. Wife said it sounded like croup and did the mother thing and took over.

That was a terrible sickness to get over. That and ear infections I don't know what's worse.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

1 am and I'm hangin with my girl watching Duck Dynasty. Then if still awake maybe I'm treat her to a movie. Perhaps Despicable Me 2, but that's a conversation for a different thread.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike,

How are your other mini-mikes adjusting to the families newest addition?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Pretty good for their ages. My oldest is 4, and she's always trying to help so far- wanting to gold her. My boy is 2. He really doesn't have grasp of exactly who she is but he knows her name and always comes to tell us when she's crying.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2014)

My 6 y/o daughter is an only child at this point. She has been asking for a baby sister.

It must be nice to see your older two interact with and try to understand the baby.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> My 6 y/o daughter is an only child at this point. She has been asking for a baby sister.
> 
> It must be nice to see your older two interact with and try to understand the baby.


It is pretty cool. Two years ago, my oldest became a big sister. She wasn't ready then but is more prepared now and is a good example for my middle child. That definitely helps since he follows her around like a lost puppy and imitates her.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2014)

My youngest has repeatedly asked for a younger sister, and when we say no, she asks if we could trade her brother for a new sister.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2014)

when minisnick sees pictures of babies he goes awe look at the little baby. We then ask him if he would want a little brother or sister and he says no, he just wants a baby but not a brother or sister.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

No kids here, but I do have a puppy. Not only do you have to wake up at 3 in the morning, but you also have to bundle up and go outside in the cold and snow to let him out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> No kids here, but I do have a puppy.  Not only do you have to wake up at 3 in the morning, but you also have to bundle up and go outside in the cold and snow to let him out.


Yeah I have to say that this isn't much more fun either. The only thing that compares would be the kids who require a car ride in the middle of the night in order to fall asleep. NJ #2 was like this when he wasn't puking from acid reflux.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

Some nights I could only fall asleep if my dad carried me back and forth across the living room and put on Fly Like an Eagle (album, not just song) by the Steve Miller Band. :true:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe that. My youngest sister would only sleep for my father if her played the Moody Blues


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2014)

well, today I am back at work after a week of sleepless nights, crying and whining kids. I did love it all, and truthfully nothing will change. The people around here sometimes cry worse than my kids. At least I can nap at my desk...


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2014)

I used to catch naps at the stop lights on US 1.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2014)

One good thing is that I have EB.com to keep me sane and awake.... that and coke.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

What... no hookers with the blow?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> What... no hookers with the blow?


I would love to but it might be tough to do in my cubical


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > What... no hookers with the blow?
> ...


The challenge should excite you!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




we're going to need pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

Patience young padewon. It will happen.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Happening in my office now....






Don't judge.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2014)

Lets get a NSFW tag on this thread! Or NSFA after that last post...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2014)

^What are you complaining about? You know it's helping out with your diet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

Why doesn't that guy have any eyebrows?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Well played Mike, well played.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2014)

Sweet! I just found the infomercial for knife guy.


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2014)

so my kids are grown and off to college and whatnot, but their dogs are still here and geriatric dogs wake you up at 3:30 for who knows what? they just went out and sniffed a bit...

Are there assisted living facilities for dogs?


----------

